# textfeld größe definieren



## RaZ0ooR (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,
wie kann ich machen, dass ein JTextField eine bestimmte größe von 13px hat?
Ich hab zwar igrendwas gelesen, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Wäre cool, wenn jemand helfen könnte thx.

lg RaZ0oR


----------



## Morgyr (11. Mai 2008)

Dafür musst du das Layout deines Frames, Panels, Dialogs etc. auf null setzen.

```
frame.setLayout(null);
```

Dann kannst du mit 

```
jtextfield.setSize(13, 13);
```
die Größe ändern.

Das heißt aber gleichzeitig, dass du auch immer die Position setzen musst, für jede Component, die du in diesem Frame benutzt.


```
jtextfield.setLocation(10, 10);
```


----------



## RaZ0oor (11. Mai 2008)

Super, das klappt thx


----------

